# 2nd road bike...how'd I do?



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

So 3 months ago I bought a new Specialized Secteur Sport Compact for an awesome deal. I love riding it, but when I bought it, my idea was to start with something basic and when I know I love the sport, I'd buy a better bike with upgraded components. So I got a pretty decent tax return, and decided it was time to start shopping. I had pretty much decided on the Cannondale Synapse, so when I went to the store and they had my size/color I wanted, I was stoked! Then, while waiting for the owner to come help me, I kept looking at the other bikes to just waste time, and I came upon a 2012 Cervelo RS with SRAM Rival components. It was out of my price range, but BARELY, so I looked at it anyways, and after one test ride, I was hooked, and went home with it! Rode it today for 20 miles, and it was AMAZING! Can't wait to hit the big climbs and see how she handles! 

Oh...sorry for the crappy bottle cages, I transferred them from my Secteur...I'm ordering new ones haha

Here she is: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=255992&stc=1&d=1335758322


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

You did great!

:thumbsup:

But seriously, It's a bit late to be asking the question, no? What are you hoping for people to say AFTER you bought the bike?


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice, what kind of wheels are on your RS? Did you leave the fork uncut until you do a few rides and get dialed in or do you need to ride it with all those spacers?

I have a 2010 model, the black/gray version, uletgra with Easton EA 90 SUX wheels. Great bike. Enjoy!


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

Har said:


> Nice, what kind of wheels are on your RS? Did you leave the fork uncut until you do a few rides and get dialed in or do you need to ride it with all those spacers?
> 
> I have a 2010 model, the black/gray version, uletgra with Easton EA 90 SUX wheels. Great bike. Enjoy!


I'm not sure on the wheels, but I'll check. To be honest, I just test rode the bike, and it was really comfortble, so I bought it the way it was with the spacers. If I want to take a spacer or two out, does the fork need cut then? I know almost nothing about bicycle maintenance (but I'm learning lol).


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice looking ride, DJake.

I'm not able to pick up a road machine this year, so I'm starting to save up for next. The RS has hit my radar again for many reasons. Keep us posted as to how it holds up and what you upgrade 

Cheers


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful, Congratulations!


----------



## ajm_venge (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice bike!

More than a few manufacturers suggest having no more than 40mm of spacers on carbon steerer tubes for safety reasons. Not sure about Cervelo but it would be good to do a search or ask them what their suggested max stack height is.

Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sure the owner of the store would be happy to give you a quick fit and cut the steerer for you if needed. You can try to move the handlebars down yourself though with just a multi tool to test and see what's comfortable for you. Pretty easy to do. I bought a cervelo as my first road back back in Nov and love it. Congrats!


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride! I just demod this exact same bike and really liked it. May I ask how much you paid for it? (PM me if that is better).

On the steerer tube, you don't have to cut it (right away), just move the spacer from below the stem above the stem and see how it feels. Also, be careful with the torque on the stem bolts.

Cervelo specs Shimano R500 wheels for the 2012 RS. The picture it looks like that's what they are.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just took it on my first training ride...rode BEAUTIFUL until I got flats on my front AND rear tires 32 miles into it. Kinda makes me think I should get some better tires. Any suggestions?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DJake80 said:


> Just took it on my first training ride...rode BEAUTIFUL until I got flats on my front AND rear tires 32 miles into it. Kinda makes me think I should get some better tires. Any suggestions?


C'mon... do you really think it's a tire problem?

:thumbsup:

- Where'd you ride?
- How'd you ride?
- How heavy are you?
- What was tire pressure?


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> C'mon... do you really think it's a tire problem?
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'm not saying the tires are horrible, it's just that my last bike, I rode the same road 5-6 times, and lots of other routes, and put about 400 miles on it before my first flat. My roommate, who races, and knows just about everything about bikes, told me the tires that came with my last bike were great, and flats would be rare, and he was right. This bike, I took out for one good ride and got two flats, which just makes me believe there's tires out there that are less likely to get flats, maybe built thicker and with better sidewalls (these did seem pretty flimsy, but I'm a newbie to tires lol so I could be wrong). 

And to answer your questions:

-I road on Ellsworth/Usery Pass in Mesa AZ. Ridden there many times. 
-Not sure you mean by how I rode, but I I kept about 20mph on the flats, and between 8-13 on climbing hills, and about 25-35 descending. 
-I'm about 200lbs
Tire pressure was about 110 I believe, TBH, I didn't check before my ride, because I filled them up the night before. 

BTW, if I sound like an idiot, I'm a newbie to the sport (only been riding 3 months, but been BMX'ing/MTB throughout my life), so please be nice. I'm trying to learn the sport as fast as possible haha


----------



## GoldenR (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice bike. did you get it at paragon bike?
Those tires should do well, they get good reviews for durability. 

My first thought would be replace the tubes. I have purchased a few bikes brand new and usually get flats right away...gets you back in the shop quicker haha.

In short i would give the tires another chance with new tubes.

Have fun out there, another nice ride out that way is canyon lake/tortilla flats, its a fun mountain road.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

GoldenR said:


> Nice bike. did you get it at paragon bike?
> Those tires should do well, they get good reviews for durability.
> 
> My first thought would be replace the tubes. I have purchased a few bikes brand new and usually get flats right away...gets you back in the shop quicker haha.
> ...


I got it at Iron Gear Sports. They were really awesome there. I'll switch out the tubes and see what happens. Do you live out here? I've been wanting to do the Tortilla Flats ride (only time I've gone there was on my crotch rocket and my Mustang Bullitt), and I think I'd love it...if I live through it haha. If so, and wouldn't mind showing me around, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DJake80 said:


> which just makes me believe there's tires out there that are less likely to get flats, maybe built thicker and with better sidewalls


I'm a fan of Continental Gatorskins. I've got nearly 3,000 on the set on my R3 currently and have never had a flat.

You might consider running at lower pressure. At 200lbs there's not much reason to run at 110psi as the risk of a pinch flat is relatively low at that weight, road dependent of course. 

Personally, I'd recommend 25's instead of 23's as well, a bit more comfortable.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

3rd ride today, got another flat. Not very fun doing 4 rides in less than 2 weeks and getting flats 3 freaking times (the first time was on my old bike). I'm starting to think some Armadillos or Gatorskins in the near future.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

DJake80 said:


> 3rd ride today, got another flat. Not very fun doing 4 rides in less than 2 weeks and getting flats 3 freaking times (the first time was on my old bike). I'm starting to think some Armadillos or Gatorskins in the near future.


Something ain't right there. Can you determine where on the tube the flat is? Perhaps something INSIDE the wheel/tire?


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Something ain't right there. Can you determine where on the tube the flat is? Perhaps something INSIDE the wheel/tire?


The flat I got yesterday was in the rear, and a 3/4" metal wire went all the way through the center of the tire. The flat on the front of the previous ride had about a 1/2" metal wire in it. I read reviews, and the tire gets pretty good reviews, so I'm going to try them out a bit more and see what happens. Just really frustrating. 

How much air would you guys recommend putting in these? 100? 110? I'm about 200lbs and used about 110-115 on my previous bike, but maybe it's not necessary on these tires?


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

:idea: Is your roommate possibly trying to sour your experience (sabotage) with the new ride so that he can take it over? 

But seriously, I agree with RJP something isn't right. Do you ride through a construction zone or something else where there are a lot of short pieces of wire on the road? 

I just got my new Cervelo and went on my first ride yesterday. As I was packing up my spare tube, I had to think of your post about the two flats. My maiden voyage went great, no flats, and it has the same tires, I think: Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick.

Hope you figure out what's wrong soon and get to enjoy your new ride.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

xls said:


> :idea: Is your roommate possibly trying to sour your experience (sabotage) with the new ride so that he can take it over?
> 
> But seriously, I agree with RJP something isn't right. Do you ride through a construction zone or something else where there are a lot of short pieces of wire on the road?
> 
> ...


Thanks...I found the two metal wires and removed them, so let's hope that was the problem. I work all week but I'm off early enough tomorrow that I can do a training ride after work. Hopefully everything goes well, since my first triathlon is Saturday and I don't really feel like changing a flat there!


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

DJake80 said:


> ...my first triathlon is Saturday...


Uh oh, talk about last minute!  Hopefully you solved the issue. Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

xls said:


> Uh oh, talk about last minute!  Hopefully you solved the issue. Good luck on Saturday!


I don't know why I put Saturday haha it's on Sunday. Did a 25 mile ride today on better roads, and everything was perfect! Now I'm even more psyched haha


----------

